# 2000 grizzly 600 no fire



## 600 Grizz (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a 2000 grizzly 600 , I have no fire at the coil , I have heard to check the stator (done) it's fine. I checked the voltage out of the coil pickup and the voltages are way different 1. 27v 2. 3v . I dont have a manual for it , so I dont know what they are supposed to be. can anyone shed some light on the subject?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

we have a 2001 grizz service manual, I would imagine it's probably the same as the 2000.


----------

